# Phal Princess Li-Shian 'Peter Lin'



## bigleaf (Jun 7, 2011)

Phal Princess Li-Shian 'Peter Lin' (Hsu Li-Shian 'Irma' X Princess Kaiulani 'Mei') - I bought this plant as a small seedling in 1995 from Lenette Greenhouse in NC. I was told that this is a hybrid from Taiwan.







I like this orange-red star shape flowers very much. Many years later I tried my hands on breeding and made this cross F8-10 Phal Pylo's Canary Princess (Princess Li-Shian 'PL' x Yungho gelb Canary 'JW') in 2006. 

Time goes by fast so few of these have flowered by my customers. We are still looking for one that is orange-red with fuller form.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the orange one. Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

That's spectacular, Peter. Does it hold its color over time, or does it tend to fade like most of the orange-ish ones? Have you selfed it?


----------



## Hera (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazing orange!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------

